# Sold Piano: Want a Tattoo of Mini



## Taylor Jo (Feb 10, 2010)

I sold my piano and was thinking about getting a "small" miniature horse on my hand near my thumb and first finger or on my forearm. Does anyone have a picture of a head of a mini? Also what color do you do? I've NEVER got a tattoo so I'm new at this, just always wanted one. Thanks, TJ


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't have a mini head I like but this is pretty


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Feb 11, 2010)

When I lost my stallion GB I wanted to get a small tattoo of him (I al ready have a large cletic knot tattoo on my shoulder but I didnt want to be covered in ink so I wanted small) but 2 different tattoo guys told me its impossable to do that much detail that small. The best they could do was something that looked like the ford mustang running.

Good Luck


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 11, 2010)

Hum, I wonder why I've seen them do small stuff before. Lori, I like this one but I'll see if anyone else comes up with one by Sunday if not then that is the one I'll go with. Thanks, as I'd really like just a head maybe. TJ


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2010)

here are a couple nice horse heads but

not necessarily minis

maybe scan through the forum pics and see one you like somewhere


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guy's. I will take your suggestion. Those are good, but like you say their not mini heads. I appreciate it they're beautiful. TJ


----------



## mininik (Feb 12, 2010)

Horse heads remind of that scene in the Godfather...


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 12, 2010)

EEWWWWW.......... ! !!!!!!! TJ


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Feb 13, 2010)

i think i found the perfect one:


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2010)

I designed one last night especially for TJ out of my imagination


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 13, 2010)

I went in and got it done. I'm going to let Robin post it. He couldn't finish it for me as it was TOO, PAINFUL!!!!!! I wanted it colored in. SOOOO he told me of some creme I can get from my Dr and I can come back in a couple of weeks and have it finished. I love it, but I'm a BIG baby. He did a great job and he was so nice and talked to me all through it, he kept telling me I was doing fine. YA RIGHT...... I'll NEVER have another one.... That's FOR SURE!!!!!!!

BUT I want to thank Robin for her beautiful drawing and adding Minis Forever on there, that was HER idea and it couldn't have been anymore perfect. I thank her from the bottom of my heart. She did a GREAT JOB, she's truly a great artist. Thank you all for your input. TJ


----------



## Ashley (Feb 13, 2010)

Well Im late so this wont matter but I was going to say avoid the hands as they dont hold ink well


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 13, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Well I'm late so this wont matter but I was going to say avoid the hands as they don't hold ink well


Yea that's what he said and he said with the stretching of the skin they don't old up well either. PLUS, he said it would have been more painful. I can't EVEN imagine....!!!!!!!

I think I'd passed out. I have a VERY low tolerance for pain. He told me; Lots of people say I have a light hand. I said; Oh that's NOT the problem, it just PLAIN HURTS!!!!!!

It's like CHILDBIRTH. But, I'm a sissy. I've heard people say that the endorphins kick in, well they DIDN'T on me. He's like yea, some people say you go "numb" but I've never had that happen!!!! I laughed and said; NO, I FEEL EVERY bit of it.

Actually the top part of the head "wasn't" as painful it was "tailorable" it's getting down around the bony part of my arm that's when it hurt. Mercy. Sorry for going on and on I just wasn't expecting it to hurt like that. NOW I know why I've put it off ALL these years. TJ


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2010)

I did post the pic of it above TJ





I'm proud you let me design it for you! I'll be dying to see it when it's done!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 13, 2010)

where you get it at?


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 13, 2010)

I had it done at; SKIN CITY, in St. Roberts, Mo. the guy who did it was Rob. Here is a pic of it. TJ


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks good! Is that your arm?


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 13, 2010)

REO said:


> Looks good! Is that your arm?



Yea, sorry I had to shrink the picture to get it too download otherwise it wouldn't take it on Picture Trail. It's my SKINNY arm. LOL!!!!!! TJ


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 13, 2010)

wow looks great and a great design Robin!!!


----------



## mininik (Feb 14, 2010)

Nicely done. I like how the mane covers where the neck cuts off so it tones down the look of being just a head.


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you


----------

